# catalpa worms



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never used catalpa worms but an old friend of mine is pushing me to drive out to the middle of nowhere and collect a bunch.A couple questions I have are, are they worth the effort or just another hyped bait?Do they mainly catch channel cats ?


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

they are a pretty good channel cat bait. As far as the effort to collect them I dont know. I always keep my trees pruned down so I can reach them, so it is not much trouble. I dont know your buddies situation.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, they are worth the trouble. Buddy and I use to buy them from a guy in Romar. We tried to buy them elsewhere when he quit selling them and couldn't find ourselves paying that much for any bait. Blanch, dry and freeze all you can. They keep well that way. If you have extra or just don't like them PM me :work:


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*I have used them and they are ok but fresh shad works just as well just my .02cents*


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

As a kid, I always thought that to be the bait of choice. It would catch, everything.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Do those mushed up ones in tube at academy work the same . I heard of folks freezing those C worms. On various rivers where they are abundant , I have heard of the catfish going crazy for them when used as bait . The one thing that I'm not sure in is how effective that they would be fishing them in a body of water where the catfish haven't eaten them before .In general these aren't a hyped bait . I read about these in catfishing books and have heard that they are a choice bait for channels . I would go load up and vac seal them . If they don't work out , I'm sure that there are folks on here that would be gladly willing to trade you those for some other type of good bait .


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

johnmyjohn said:


> Yes, they are worth the trouble. Buddy and I use to buy them from a guy in Romar. We tried to buy them elsewhere when he quit selling them and couldn't find ourselves paying that much for any bait. Blanch, dry and freeze all you can. They keep well that way. If you have extra or just don't like them PM me :work:


They are up on his sons hunting lease and he claims there are multiple trees with hundreds of them...He has his heart set on them and can't drive anymore so I'll probably end up taking him...provided everything is as he says it is I'd be glad to bring you back some...I'll pm you if I do.


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

My grandfather and I used to put a tarp under the tree and I would climbed up the tree and shake all the branches then we would collect them. We would catch anything and everything on them. Fire ants killed them all. Haven't seen one on the trees around our place in 15-20 years.

RF


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

They are some of the best bait you wil ever use. If you pinch off the head and run a small stick (or #12 copper wire) to turn them inside-out they are also one of the best bream ("perch" Sunbeam) baits that you will ever find. I have caught many, many,many, 2 pound plus shellcrackers on them. 
The channel cats like them better than the blue cats.
I have 29 "tawber worm trees" on my place.
They really pay off!
As for freezing them, I have tried many ways and only found one way that works. Blanch them just like you would vegetables for freezing. Don't let them boil but just get almost to that point, then immerse them in ice water for a couple of minutes then drain the water off and freeze them in Ziploc bags with about a half a cup of cornmeal. The blanching helps retain the color and texture. The cornmeal keeps them seperated after they are frozen.
SHOOT ME SOME GREEN !!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

big-john said:


> They are up on his sons hunting lease and he claims there are multiple trees with hundreds of them...He has his heart set on them and can't drive anymore so I'll probably end up taking him...provided everything is as he says it is I'd be glad to bring you back some...I'll pm you if I do.


 Sounds like a plan.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

when collecting put them in cold water that keeps them from balling up then freeze in what ever size packages you want 
as stated above great perch & catfish bait


----------



## aussieexpat (Jul 31, 2009)

you might want to confirm that the trees have worms before you make the drive. My experience with tobie wormsa is that they appear after a rain and last about a week and we havent had much rain in east texas in a while


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Ya,I had to check with my friend's son before going up there.He told me he didn't think there were any on the trees yet but he invited me up during there 4th of july party and he said for the past 3 years they have been covered with caterpillars at that time....I wont forget the people I told grab some for.


----------

